# Hat hier jemand Interesse an nem carbon booster??



## ChrisKing (13. Januar 2003)

ich will mir für mein bike n carbon booster holen. Die Firma Whitehurst in UK macht spezielle trial booster für die 4fach magura montage. Oder je nach Wunsch halt. Und man kann sich auch was in den booster reingravieren lassen. Zwecks Versandkosten-  und Wechselkursgebührenteilung - hätt jemand Interesse? Dann bestell ich einen mit für denjenigen. Preis für son booster is ca. 38 euro, Gravur ca. 7,60 Euro. Versand 3 euro. Is okay find ich. Selber will ich mir keine bauen... Dauert aber ca. 2 Wochen bis es da is. 

Chris

edit: ach ja, da gibts übrigens auch die geilen carbon ritzel für die kassette  saugeil, aber nich billig!


----------



## Jerry (13. Januar 2003)

Grundlegen hab ich Interesse.
Was sollen denn die Ritzel noch kosten?

Wann willst denn bestellen, dann sag ich dir rechtzeitig bescheid!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Januar 2003)

Also so interessa an so ritzel währ evtl. auch aba ich wollt erstmal gucken wegen irgednne firma die das vieleicht in deutslchand billischer macht...


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Januar 2003)

@jerry
kuck halt auf die seite, ein ritzel kostet umgerechnet 20 euro, n komplettes 5er pack ca.118 euro. Scho ziemlich teuer. Is halt so ne sache mit den ritzeln. Wenns Gewicht sparen soll, dann sollt ma scho 5 stück nehmen und n normales stahl ding für trial. aber des einzelne ritzel frisst sich halt schon krass in freilaufkörper rein. son breites king ritzel wär dann besser. Aber das geht dann derb ins Geld. Das is mir dann doch zu teuer. Lieber kucken ob des hier in D auch zu machen is.

Aber son booster bestell ich mir auf jeden fall. Ich muss morgen erst ma n kumpel fragen wie des mit den Gebühren bei Auslandszahlungen is und so.. der is Banker.

dann werd ich wohl morgen oder so bestellen, wenn ich alle Infos über die Kosten zusammenhab.


Chris


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Januar 2003)

@Jerry sag mir ma bitte ob du jetz einen booster möchtest. 

Ich hab jetz bei meiner anderen Bank nachgefragt und die verlangen für ne Auslandsüberweisung keine Kosten. Das is schon mal cool. Jetz wart ich noch bis der Matt Tongue mir schreibt wie wir das mit den Kosten seiner Bank regeln. Vielleicht is er ja bereit sie zu teilen. Wird denk ich ma nich so viel sein. Vielleicht 10 Euro oder so. 


Chris


----------



## Jerry (15. Januar 2003)

Wie seihtn das aus. Passt der Booster wenn ich ihn fürn Crescent machen lassen zufällig auch an nen Es 4r? Weil ich bin der festen Überzeugung das mein Crescent nicht mehr so lange mit macht!

Wenn nicht würd ich dann auch nicht mitbestellen, weil sich des dann nicht mehr lohnt!


Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Januar 2003)

also die machen auch booster für echo bikes. Sag mir mal den Sockelabstand dann schreib ich des dem Matt mal und frag wies ausschaut. Und wie willst du den booster haben? mit gravur, 2 oder 4 fach montage?


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Januar 2003)

also den sockelabstand von deinem crescent mein ich.


----------



## Jerry (15. Januar 2003)

Also 
obere Löche ca8,5ca
untere 9cm sind die Abmaße!
Nur weis ich nicht wie es mit dem Echo ist!

Wenn denn Magura direkt! 4 Sockel!

Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Januar 2003)

ok, dann schreib ich des dem Matt jetz mal. wie gesagt machen die ja auch booster für die echo bikes und werden somit auch die masse von deren sockelabständen haben. 

Wie willst du dann deinen booster? 2 fach 4 fach, gravur, was fürn reifen soll drunterpassen? geh ma ins icq, is bequemer.. hab dich geaddet


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. Januar 2003)

Ohhr da gibts einen Der Devil heißt und auch so aussieht  Devil noch reingraviren 

Ich denke ma nach!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (15. Januar 2003)

jo, sag mir aber möglichst schnell bescheid ob du einen möchtest, weil ich dann in den nächsten Tagen schon bestellen werde.

chris


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. Januar 2003)

Werde ich tuhen, morgen nach der Schule schreib ich ob ja oder nein!


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Januar 2003)

Jerry du hast doch Magura Direktmontage... da sollten die abstände doch eigentlich oben und unten gleich sein!?


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Januar 2003)

ne, die angeschweissten aufnahmen müssen ja nich unbedingt parallel sein, können auch bissl schief sein /  \ so in der art..


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Januar 2003)

Ahso... bei mein Devil hamses paralel angeschweißt...


----------



## Jerry (16. Januar 2003)

Parallel sind die auf keinen Fall!
Sind ein paar mm unterschied! HAb aber nur mit lineal messen könne deshalb ca angaben!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (16. Januar 2003)

also der Matt hat mir heut gesagt ich soll ihm die maße vom echo und vom crescent geben und dann macht er einen der für beide passt, indem er die löcher breiter macht. Jetz bräucht ich noch die masse vom echo. am besten du rufst ma beim göhrig an. der soll ma schnell messen..

Chris

so genau wie möglich die angaben, nich dass des dann nich optimal passt. Mess auch lieber noch ma beim crescent nach zur sicherheit..


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Januar 2003)

Bau am besten die Bremse ab und miss dann genau!!!

also bei mir beim Devil ises genau 10,5 wennsch mich jetze nich irre... is breiter als bei anderen... echo is glaube nur 8,5mm oderso...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (16. Januar 2003)

Ok also 
Crescent
obere Schrauben 8,75cm
unter Schrauben 9cm

vom Echo schickt mir JAn zu! poste ich dann sofort!

Jerry


----------



## Jerry (16. Januar 2003)

Also die Daten vom Echo ES4r sind 
oben 9,4cm 
unten 9,3cm

Also fast parallel!

Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Januar 2003)

jo ok. also dann schreib ich das jetz dem Matt. Und frag noch wie des mit seinen bankkosten is und dann bestell ich.


----------



## Jerry (16. Januar 2003)

Alles klar. Musst dann sagen, wenn des Geld brauchst usw. dann überweise ich dir das!


Greez 
Jerry


----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. Januar 2003)

Naja, ich will doch keinen, Will ja nun V-Brakes Fahren und daher...


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Januar 2003)

den booster gibts auch für v brake..


----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. Januar 2003)

Ne, da will ich keinen Booster Fahren, gefält mir nich, muss so gehen


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Januar 2003)

Gibts da auch Booster für Diskbrake? 

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (19. Januar 2003)

ne sag mal gibs denn nicht carbon booster hier in germany?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. März 2003)

@chris:

hast du den Booster für dein Koxx? Da gibt es ja einen speziellen für Koxx! Kannst du nochmal deinen hier reinstellen! wäre nett, habe das Bild nimmer gefunden.

Was muss ich den bei der Bestellung beachten?
Kann ich einfach den Koxx Booster nehmen, oder brauch ich speziel Maße?

Hätte noch jmd Interesse an nem Booster?


/till


----------



## ChrisKing (22. März 2003)

jo hab den schon lange..  
an wechselgebühren kommen so 10-15 euro auf dich zu. Weiss nich mehr wieviel das bei mir waren..  und Versand - is aber nich so teuer.. du musst ihm alle daten geben wie du den booster willst. lochabstand vertikal/horizontal.. je nachdem was du fürn booster willst, 4fach montage oder 2fach. dann noch Reifenfreiheit etc.. einfach bei deinem koxx booster nachmessen und ihm die daten schicken..

hier is meiner. Is end geil, sausteif und grad ma 15g oder so..


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. März 2003)

wieviel hast du denn mit allem drum und dran gezahlt?


----------



## ChrisKing (23. März 2003)

48 euro glaub ich incl. Gravur, Überweisungsgebühren


----------



## Jerry (25. März 2003)

BILLIGTEIL!
Ich zeig mal meinen die Woche. Allerdings muss ich sagen, das des bei mir ein bissl flext!


Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (25. März 2003)

das flext bei dir??? Ich hab an meinem Crescent früher gar keinen booster gefahren und der druckpunkt war bockhart. 
Und mein carbon booster jetz am levelboss is sausteif. Da flext nix


----------



## TrialatAustria (25. März 2003)

Da sag ich nur


----------



## tingeltangeltill (25. März 2003)

da kommt er gut rüber 

@ austria: deiner?

@chris: hast du deinen dicker genommen oder "normal"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (25. März 2003)

nö, hab nich gesagt dass ich ne bestimmte dicke will oder so.. meiner is glaub ich so 3mm dick..


----------



## TrialatAustria (25. März 2003)

Jap is meiner, also schon fast hab mir nämlich ne Ladung teile aus Canada bestellt including the Whitehurst Devil Brakebooster Middleburn Rs7 Cranks, Alex DX32 voll gelocht, VP Pedals und einen Koxx Lenker. Wenn die Teile da sind hab ich endlich mein Base Bike fast fertig. Freu mich schon so endlich mal wieder zu rippen. 

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. März 2003)

Wieso bestellstn alles im ausland da gibts doch alles außer dem Booster in deutschland...


----------



## TrialatAustria (25. März 2003)

Aber leider nicht zu den Preisen ich zahl für die Ganze Packung plus Versand 340 Euro bei uns kosten die Kurbeln alleine um die 240, und dort kann ich den Bash Guard in der Farbe haben die ich will und nicht die die sie gerade lagernd haben. 

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## bekr (6. April 2003)

und ihr seit euch sicher das gravuren ins carbon gut sind  nicht das bei den boostern die fasern willkürlich  verschnitten sind sondern in die faser gravieren  aber muß jeder selber wissen  gravuren sind richtig schöne soll bruch stellen wo sich risse bilden


----------



## Schlingsi (6. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TrialatAustria _
> *Da sag ich nur *




Sieht ja mega fett aus der booster. da bekommt man ja schon kauflust!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (6. April 2003)

hey Schlingsi was ist denn eigentlich aus den Plazmatics geworden?


----------



## Schlingsi (6. April 2003)

sei mir bitte net böse, aber das war mir dann letztenendes alles zu chaotisch. da waren dann so 15 leude, über 50 pads für magura oder v-brake...Dann da von allen die kohlen einzusammeln und noch den überblick zu behalten...nee nee.
ausserdem habe ich auch viele mails bekommen wie: "ach ich nehme doch nur 2" , oder "hmm nee ich nehm doch keine"  hin und her!

für alle problemlosen mitbesteller tut mir das natürlich leid!


----------



## Trialmatze (6. April 2003)

Na so was....


Also wie schon erwähnt, gäbe es da noch ne Möglichkeit.
Der Holger Bär vom Brakeshop hätte evtl. auch welche bestellt, wenn die Nachfrage besteht.
Wenn ich jetzt also klare Meldungen von euch bekomme, dann würde ich nochmal mit dem Holger sprechen!

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. April 2003)

Oh... und ich wollt mich gerade Bereit erklären 50Stück zu bestellen und wer wollte könnt die dann vn mir Bekommen... aba Übern Holger is wohl besser...


----------



## aramis (6. April 2003)

ARAMIS NIMMT 4 PLAZMATIC PADS FÜR HS-33!!!


----------



## King Loui (6. April 2003)

wie ist das eigentlich wenn man sich ne chris king bestellt und dann was ist? bekommt man die garantie weltweit oder geht das nur bei dem wo man es bestellt hat? weil sonst würd ich mir mein megamo 20", oder 26" (weiß ich noch genau) mit dem anderem zeug in canada bestellen.


----------



## Jerry (7. April 2003)

JERRY

nimmt 4 Pads Magura! KEINE V-Brake!



thx 
Jerry


----------



## Schlingsi (7. April 2003)

also generell würde ich dem holger dann regelmäßig welche abnehmen. hab jetzt zwar wieder welche aus canada, aber die halten natürlich nicht ewig! 
sag ma bescheid wenn du einen preis von ihm hast!

danke...


----------



## mtb-trialer (7. Juni 2003)

sorry das ich dieses alte thema nochmal herauskramen muss aber ich bräuchte mal den lochabstand von den oberen löchern des koxx lb 26" und dachte das passt hier noch am besten rein!


----------



## ChrisKing (7. Juni 2003)

habs am koxx booster gemessen.. der hat ja genau ein loch wo die schrauben durchpassen..  mittlerer Abstand ist ca. 10mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (7. Juni 2003)

jaja, genau 10mm is der   
da brauchst dich ned wundern chris, wieso dein booster so komisch aussieht


----------



## mtb-trialer (7. Juni 2003)

ne! nicht wieviel platz für den reifen ist!
von einem zum anderen loch!


----------



## ChrisKing (7. Juni 2003)

also cm wurde jetz in mm umgewandelt, des is ne Änderung in der Maßeinheit, is noch nich so bekannt  

... ausserdem is auf meiner tastatur des "c" gleich neben dem "m", da kann man sich schon mal verschreiben 

ja 10cm mein ich halt..


----------



## mtb-trialer (7. Juni 2003)

danke!


----------

